# Pro Bike Fitting?



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

I would like to have a professional bike fitting done. Somewhere near Ventura County or San Fernando Valley would be best. Any recommendations?

Jim


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Sorry for the late reply. The guys at Sundance Cycles at Kanan Dume Rd. and the 101 might be able to help you. Bicycle John's in Burbank is a good pro shop. 

I was fitted by Tony Ragatz at Bicycle World USA in Santa Paula.


----------



## mav616 (Mar 30, 2006)

Fastrack Cycles in Santa Barbara....http://www.fastrackbicycles.com/ 
Check it out on the web, he's a real pro....


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

I agree that Tony Ragatz will take the time to fit you.
My friend has one of his custom Ragatz frame. Very nice frame.


----------

